# Adopt an adult Golden



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

Callie’s gal said:


> Hello all our Golden fans, I lost my last Golden gal in July ‘21. She was 6 yo when she came to me 7 yrs. ago and 13 yo when gone. Been so lucky to have had 3 wonderful F. adopted Goldens in 30 yrs.
> would be so fortunate to have one more❤🐾🐾❤Does anyone have a resource for me?
> I’d happily go any distance to have the chance of adopting another adult f. Golden. Thank you for your consideration and care. Callie’s Gal


Aww, what a sweet story, and how nice that you're all for adopting adult goldens! I'm not sure if AZ is too far for you to travel (or consider having the dog shipped), but here's one resource that currently has a senior and a teenager golden retriever available: (Hurry, rescue goldens get adopted fast!) Available Dogs – Southern Arizona Golden Retriever Rescue

Here's an article that's a compilation of websites to golden retriever rescues nationwide: Golden Retriever Rescues In Every State [82 Rescues]

Let me know what you decide!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, I'm sorry for the loss of your girl.

Contact the GR Rescue Group in your State, each Rescue Group has an area they serve.
Most Groups do not allow out of State adoptions due to their Adoption Contracts.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Callie’s gal (8 mo ago)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome, I'm sorry for the loss of your girl.
> 
> Contact the GR Rescue Group in your State, each Rescue Group has an area they serve.
> Most Groups do not allow out of State adoptions due to their Adoption Contracts.
> ...


Thank you. I just contacted Sundhine Golden Ret. Rescue ( SGRR) of Conn., they don’t get many Goldens anymore , not even from the south, but some to adopt Goldens, Golden mixes, snd temperaments. They will adopt to several northeast states. They are a wonderful, ethical Rescue .


----------

